# 585 in grey



## konya (Apr 27, 2006)

Frame: 2006 Look 585 (S:51)roup: Dura-Ace 10v
wheelset: Mavic Ksyrium Es
Bar: Dedda Newton
Stem: Dedda Newto
Seat Post: Look Ergopost 2ti
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit carbonio
Pedals: Look Keo carbon titanium axle
View attachment 51885


View attachment 51886


----------



## Stjtoday (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice build Konya, sweet looking bike.


----------

